
MidiWriterJS – Generate Expressive Multi-Track MIDI Files in JavaScript - grimmdude
http://grimmdude.github.io/MidiWriterJS/
======
stevehiehn
Hey, this is pretty sweet. Makes me think of
[http://www.jfugue.org/](http://www.jfugue.org/)

~~~
grimmdude
Cool, thanks for checking it out. I'm not a Java man, but it does look very
similar. Might have to steal some of those ideas, like `new ChordProgression`.

